# neep help fast with base cleaner!



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

hey im takin my mom to her house and then im stoppin by walmart so ima check this on my phone and i'd like an answer in about 30 minutes.. not bein pushy sorry if it seems that way

but i went to the board shop to day to pick up some waxing stuff *first timer* and the guy was really nice and told me what to get (he gave me some all temp wax, iron, best scraper for cheap, and then he told me i needed base cleaner.. where my question comes into play)

he said i could either buy the stuff they had *16oz for like 10 bucks* and then he goes.. or you can go to a hardware store and pick up paint thinner that has "100% Mineral Spirits"

is this correct? i mean im not downing the guy because he said they used it in the back of the shop, but i was just wondering if anyone else uses this..


Thanks!
-nick

p.s. if theres any other stuff that i could possibly get at walmart *hardware stores not open till monday* post up!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think paint thinner is a bit harsh, but a citrus type cleaner works well, the ones that leave no residue.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

thats what i thought to when he said it. but then i look at the 100% pure minerals and it says its not as harsh as regular paint thinner. and if they use it on tons of boards and it works good i dont see whats wrong..

it also has a slow evaporating rate so i can wipe it off easily and no residue left over..

neone else use something like this?


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok thanks wolf and zee


wolf: can i do the wax and take off while warm for the very first wax? i mean i know i can.. but is it still effective?


thanks
-nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

if its the first time your waxing the board (as in a new board) then the base shouldn't be dirty so no need to clean it?

just wax as usual.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

my board is new and it looks like it has a white haze compared to the top... can i just wax it like normal or do i need to do something to remove the haze or is it normal?

its a burton mayhem


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

all new boards come with a factory wax, it isnt usually of high quality and wil come off after a few runs, its main purpose is just to protect the base during transport and storage etc.

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by a 'haze' but I will assume this is the appearance of the factory wax or it may be the look of the base when it is dried out. I do not think it is anything you need to remove first.

When you first purchase a board it is often a good idea to wax it 2-3 times before use. This ensures a good level of wax has soaked into the base material. By this i mean the entire process of wax and scrape should be repeated 2 - 3 times. Not just drop 3 lots of wax onto the board. The process of buffing need only be done thoroughly on the last coat of wax. There are mixed opinions about whether waxing it this many times before use is actually necessary so its your call buddy, I chose to do it cause I learnt when I went to a tuning course at a snowboard shop so figured it was coming from a knowledgable source.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as too much wax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

haha ive heard theories that waxing too often causes the base to soften (due to the regular application of heat) and is thus more prone to core shots and generally more damage.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

well thanks for the great info guys!

ill prolly wax my board twice.. since some think more is an overkill and 1 seems like your bein lazy haha


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

A good cheap citrus based base cleaner that I've used is GOJO hand cleaner. This stuff is meant to strip waxes/oils etc and has some grit in it that really removes ground in dirt well. A little trick I picked up from a buddy that has worked well. Just make sure you clean it off well before waxing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont mean to jack your thread but what do you guys use to go about cleaning sticker residue off the top of your board? im thinking of using goo gone but im afraid it will eat away at the top coat.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Fingernail.


----------

